# Painting started!



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Well fellas, 1 st, I was without my computer since monday...some sort of virus or there was a trojan stuck in it....anyway, the computer dude fixed it. Here are some pics of the progress. Firewall painted "rallye black" (semi gloss). Dash, and door tops painted "eric red" to match the interior leather and dash pad. I think some body paint is going on tomorrow.....looks just how I want it too!!!arty: I can't wait to start the wiring, install the engine and trans, put the trim on , do the interior,...... Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks great! I can't _wait_ to see the next set of photos you post. Truly a Bad A$$ car....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you Jeff!:cheers Eric


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Now, that there's some red right there, yep...

Love that smooth firewall too :cheers

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Bear! I didn't get to the body shop today...not feeling well.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

man you must be sick E to miss all that fine work going on, hope you get feeling better....love the red dash, that will look sweet with the black exterior, and that smooth fire wall is too cool.....:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Brian......did you get your window glass yet?? E


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Lookin good E! Hope you're feeling better :cheers. 

Get out and burn some rubber, that always helps me :lol:.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Frank painted the rear clip this morning, with the help of his son Frank. Here are some pics taken with a cell phone...I will get somemore tomorrow when I visit the shop!!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Alky, I am going into the hospital to have my skull operated on this Tuesday......hopefully the docs will be able to fix whats wrong (tumor) and maybe even tweak my brain so it works better! ALSO: Here are some pics of the 72 455HO...we started it and ran it up today...sweet motor.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes E, picked it up for 20.00 + shipping thanks for the heads up ....:cheers, that black is ocean deep......wishing you well on your surgery


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Brian, Thanks....it's only my head, nothing too important!:lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, looking great. Our thoughts are with you on your upcoming operation. 
Jeff


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome looking job, should turnout fantastic!


----------



## RA6T7GTO (Jul 2, 2011)

eric
looks great cant wait to see it:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*Paint !*

Here are some pics I took today. Excuse the dust. The car is 'curing' and we didn't want to disturb it. I think the color is called F-ing Black The doors and fenders, trunk and hood are being painted seperately, this week...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Eric, looking great. Our thoughts are with you on your upcoming operation.
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff for the good wishes. Thanks everyone else for the compliments. The car is really starting to come together! Perry, there will be some long Saturday evenings in the garage soon......Earty:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That thing looks sweet. Is that before wet sand and buff? That is an awesome paint job. 
The guy with the 455s garage looks like mine, busy looking..
Hope the surgery went well.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey E ... First, my thoughts and prayers are with you for the upcoming procedure. 

Second, WoW that looks super slick. My compliments on the paint job and color choices. 

Lastly, I guess we were right when we thought "Eric must need his head examined" .... should have been done sooner. :rofl:

ALL THE BEST ... we'll be thinking about you.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

For some reason looking at the second set of photos i see the black and red from your dash cover as a perfect color combination!:lol:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Eric, best of luck with your procedure sir. I hope it all goes perfectly.

Man that's some nice paint!

Bear


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

hope everything went well yesterday. the car is looking great!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes same here Uncle E. I hope your recovering well and they got everything fixed up right.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Eric...that car is gonna be a work of art! Hang tough on that surgery and heal up quick!

Rickster


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

eric, would you send me the numbers they are charging for this paintjob. looks very good quality, I love the depth of that black, are you going to clear coat it?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, I lived through the operation. I will find out on Monday if the tumor is the "big C" or not.....Meanwhile, the paint is fresh out of the spray booth. No buffing yet. I think the rest of the panels (doors and trunk lid) are painted now. The hood must be fitted to, and customized for the blower to fit through.The crew at THRIFTWAY are doing an outstanding job!! I can't wait to see the progress....as soon as I am aloud out of my cage!!!:rofl: Also thanks for the good wishes fellas. Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You have a lot of people pulling for you, Eric. Take care.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hang in there Eric - pulling for you here also.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Well fellas, I lived through the surgery, and am recovering nicely ( THANKS EVERYONE!). I stopped at the body shop today (no pics) the car is all painted, except the hood (needs special body work). I think Frank is gonna polish out the rear clip this weekend.....The car is in a giant plastic bag now....arty::cheersarty:Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Great news! About the car too. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

John, The Mrs. asked me if I was worried more about my health or the GTO.........so I told her.."The GTO, it can't look after itself. But, I have you honey"....hows that for quick thinking!:cheers


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> John, The Mrs. asked me if I was worried more about my health or the GTO.........so I told her.."The GTO, it can't look after itself. But, I have you honey"....hows that for quick thinking!:cheers


Ooooo! That response has just been stolen and filed away for future use :cheers

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Feel free to use that one fellas.....all part of the help the forum provides!:rofl:


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Ooooh, one day when I'm settled down and I have a wife and life of my own, and that goat in the garage, I'm going to have to find and excuse to use that line. Best wishes, Uncle E. I can only hope you're half as healthy as that car is beautiful.


----------

